# Free Webinar on Tridiational Cooking as Homeschool Curriculum



## CurrentWave (Apr 2, 2005)

Want to know how to teach traditional foods in your home ec, health or nutrition homeschooling curriculum? 
You can! In this webinar, weâll visit with homeschooling families to see how theyâre making it work.

What Youâll Learn In This Free Webinar

Ideas for teaching traditional foods 
Tips for getting everyone on board
How homeschooling families make it work
What doesnât work
And more!

Plusâ¦ A FREE Homeschool Booklet!

When & Where

When: Monday, September 26 @ 1pm Pacific Time
Where: Youâll get the details via email after you register. 

This webinar is first-come, first-served. Not all who register will attend, and space is limited.

*For more information and registration use this link http://gnowfglins.com/ecourse/161-52.html*

From our homeschool to yours ~ Blessings all


----------

